# Marengo Il Truck Looking 4 Work



## nssullivan (Jan 20, 2006)

ANYONE NEEDING HELP PLEASE CONTACT ME I HAVE A 01 GMC 2500HD W/ 7.5 BLADE. I AM FULLY INSURED W/ $2,OOO,OOO COVERAGE FOR COMMERCIAL AND RESIDENTAL. DISTANCE NOT AN ISSUE PLEASE CALL 815-529-6826 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] THANKS NOLAN


----------

